# Wal Mart or Sams ?



## beerbelly (Jan 22, 2010)

I get most of my meat and smoking supplies at Wal Mart.  I do get some from Safeway when they have what I am needing on sale.  My question is would it be worth the cost of membership at Sams to buy my meat there?  Would I get a better deal at Sams?  thanks


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, I think so. I think Sam's meats are far superior to WalMart. Doesn't make sense since it is basicaly the same company. I don't like WalMarts meat or produce, either one. Sam's totally different story.


----------



## ronp (Jan 22, 2010)

I have to agree.


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 22, 2010)

The meat at Sam's is a grade above Wallyworld. I find great prices at Sam's on Tues. and Wednesday when they mark their meat down.


----------



## beerbelly (Jan 22, 2010)

Joining Sams then, thanks guys


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have never bought any meat from walmart to me it just doesn't look good. Now Sam's I buy alot of meat there now. Out of the 5-6 sam's we have here in town there are only 2 that I will buy any meat from. I just looks better and it at good price also. Now that we have a resturant depot here now I can check prices and the quilety of meat is alittle bit better at the depot.


----------



## csmith2884 (Jan 22, 2010)

Agree with the others, think it's the quantity of meat. Big packs are also a good deal. Not to happy with the chicken at mine. But pork and beef are both good. I like my butcher shop but sometimes price is the trump card.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 22, 2010)

Not to mention all the other neat crap I seem to find there that I can't live without. You just gotta remember to get a big shed to store it all in, since it all comes in BULK. Seriously, great place to buy the stuff you gotta have, toilet paper, paper towels, kleenex, napkins, etc. It just comes in bales though.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 22, 2010)

Neither.  Buy from somebody local if you can.  Even Safeway would be a better choice for the American economy.


----------



## flash (Jan 22, 2010)

Not worth the drive and price of admission to us. We will stick with Winn Dixie or Hitchcock's.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 22, 2010)

I avoid both of them like the plague.  The Wallyworlds out here are dirty and not fun to shop in and there are not that many Sams around either. I use Costco or local markets that support my 4H kids


----------



## rio_grande (Jan 22, 2010)

I too agree sams is far better than Waly world,, but ,,,,,, at risk of being stoned in this post I will no longer buy meat at the big box stores, but that is because I have found a butcher that knows their stuff and when I tell him I want a piece of meat he gets me a good quality piece of meat that is far superior to any packer,,,, problem is I cant just dro in and get the perfect butt..... 

Stone away


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 22, 2010)

Stone away?  Heck no.  Hoist you up on our shoulders and tell the world this is a fine example of how it needs to be done.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 22, 2010)

I prefer sams to walmart, because of better selection and prices.


----------



## cuclimber (Jan 22, 2010)

I typically buy from costco or one of the local meat markets here in the greater denver area.  Costco has some ridiculously good prices on meat and is generally good to their employees as far as I have heard.  I love the local meat markets because of their amazing products, but its hard to justify 7.99/lb for spare ribs and 4/lb for pork butt, especially when my girlfriend sees the reciept...  You can also buy much bigger rolls of aluminum foil at costco and sams for the price of a small roll at the local grocer.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 22, 2010)

I go to sams also, we have no true "butchers/fresh meat for sale" around here. they can order it in from a packer, at a higher price than sams and it's the same thing. I don't do Hy-Vee, they carry brands I don't like. Fareway aint so Fare to the guys that smoke in volume,limit how much you can buy, gets cranky when ya try a price match, and again, the same meat I get at Sams.

And Sams will cut me tri-tip roasts,CHEAP


----------



## pepeskitty (Jan 22, 2010)

We shop at Sam's so much we know all the employees.  Love there meat.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree Dude, but I was at Wally world today to pick up some spices and there brisket was a 1.79 a pound compared to the like 4.50 I paid at Safeway. I would like the think the Safeway brisket is higher quality, but I can't afford to learn at 4.50 a pound..... It really sucks, though when ever we can I do shop local.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 22, 2010)

When it comes to buying meat, country of origin labeling is one of the best things to happen to the American meat consumer. If you want to buy American, it will say so on the package. American meat from Sams is okay by me. Downside is a lot of packers are circumventing the intent of the law with a blanket label that says to the effect: "May contain meat from USA, Canada, Mexico, Australia, or Argentina". My feeling is, if that's what it says, don't buy it.


----------



## grizandizz (Jan 22, 2010)

We buy most of our meat at Sam's, really can't afford not to.
Hell with 5 kids, we spend over $200 a month on milk, eggs, cereal and diapers alone!!


----------



## jdt (Jan 22, 2010)

We don't have to choose really as the only Sams in town shares a parking lot with a Walmart, that being said my wife hates walmart so if we are going to go into one it will be the sams, I got a local buther I use for odd and special things (sometimes prime) but when its 60-$1.50 more per lb its hard to beat sams, especially when you are doing 40 or more lbs worth or meat. 

How many of you guys had wife troubles the first time you picked up the $26 big roll of  hd aluminum foil, my wife didn't like it but quickly realized it was the right thing to do as I use nearly a $5 box per week anyway. I have caught her using the catering foil pans to so I should never get any pushback on smoking/catering type supplies at least, if only I could talk her into a nice big berkle slicer lol.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Jan 22, 2010)

Our local meat guys order in from packers same as sams the town over.  Its the same stuff.  We support them quite a bit, and their higher prices (guy makes some amazing jalapeno brats) but when we make it to sams, we buy in bulk and use the ole seal a meal to store it up.

That said, we buy very little meat compared to what we butcher ourselves, which my family has been doing some time.  Now if I can just get the saw away from my dad so things would get cut right instead of "his way" we would be golden!


----------



## rio_grande (Jan 22, 2010)

Guess maybee this is where I am lucky. My butcher gets a diffrent brand than sams has and in my opinion better (Never liked the way the butts from sams smell) I pay .04 more per pound on the average than sams. As for the briskets they are about .18 a pound more which does add up. I havent decided diffrent yet on the briskets but the pork butt and shoulder is a no brainer....


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thta goes on the west/left coast too.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 22, 2010)

+1.

I like the way you think Dude.


----------



## luvdatritip (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll agree with Dude on this one
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Wal-Mart & Sams (same co.) are the largest purveyors of Chinese goods. I as well as my ol man prefer to support the American economy. Be American-Buy American.


----------



## capt dan (Jan 22, 2010)

Amen to that!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And remember folks, made in america, and made in the USA are two different things. Mexico, argentina and canada are in the americas!


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 22, 2010)

The membership is worth it if you will use it for necessities...

I use Costco, but it also applies to Sams.  I drink a lot of milk, and I save the cost of the membership on milk purchases alone.  It is more than a buck cheaper for a gallon as opposed to the grocery store.  Then there are the necessity items...laundry detergent, dish soap, paper towels, butt wipe, etc., etc.  I save a ton by shopping there.  Their meat counter is excellent too.

Then there is the food court...I mean come on, how can you not be impressed with a giant polish dog and a coke for a $1.50.  And if you want pizza, a slice as big as a phone book is 1.99...dang!  For all of you Costco guys, try the Almond covered, chocolate dipped ice cream bar for $1.50...It is so big it made my hand tired just holding it!  When I worked closer, I would occasionally pop in there just for lunch on the cheap!


----------



## triplebq (Jan 22, 2010)

The difference is what choice of meat you buy . Wal Mart almost never has USDA choice nor prime . Sam's has several cuts of choice and prime when I shop there in Texas DFW area . When I want the best I order it from Albertson's . My answer is YES ..Sam's is , worth the membership price . Like anything be selective on what you buy .


----------



## csmith2884 (Jan 22, 2010)

I will add to my post that my butcher's stuff is always a bit better in quality than sam's but always more $. Gotta think about what we are doing with it and decide on the fly. We feed 6-10 here everyday so sometimes cheap is a must.

 Even if I did not buy meat there I would still be a Sam's member for the other stuff mentioned here. Oh and I almost forgot SPICES I save a ton on them every time too.

 Don't have a Cosco here yet buy will try them when we do.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 22, 2010)

I wouldn't mind joining Sam's but the closest one is 25-30 miles away.  I guess if I joined, I'd better make my trips worth it and stock up.
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## bman62526 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam's meat is more  than a grade above Wally Worlds...as strange as that seems being that they are basically the same company.  

I don't agree with what Walmart stands for and their business practices, but Sam's beef cuts are as good as the local butcher shops, and 30% less expensive.
The population of my community is approx. 85,000 - so there are maybe 3 or 4 REAL butchers to choose from...I like to support them, but money is money - so I also buy from Sam's.


----------



## triplebq (Jan 22, 2010)

Dang ... man I drive 110 miles to and from work each day ... I pass at least 5 Sam's


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 22, 2010)

Ive belonged to both,  Costco was a little better, but I really didnt buy much meat from either(never really impressed me),  mostly bought baby formula, diapers, and tires.  I dont belong to either now.


----------

